# Some pix of mine from AitP



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Not really put many pics of my car up before as its externally fairly standard (and should remain that way!), so nothing really interesting to show off...

...but I was pretty pleased with it after a good polish for Audis in the Park so took a few pics of it (four of it here).

It's had various things applied to it over recent months, starting with a Megs DA polish with their Microfibre pads and microfibre cut/wax to sort out the spiders, scratches, swirls, etc, which worked really well on all but deep scratches (poor girl needs a bit of a respray really); through a coating of DoDo Juice 'Blue Velvet pro' (not impressed with its beading), so then a coat of AutoGlym EGP (added good beading and shine); and finally a coating of Scholl Concepts W09 wax and Gtechniq C2v3 sealer which you see in these pics.
Really impressed with the shine, beading and protection offered by the C2, so think I'll be getting alot more of the Gtehniq products in future.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

that makes me dizzzy


----------



## ABT16 (Nov 21, 2011)

Need my sunglasses


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

roddy said:


> that makes me dizzzy


Indeed, get them rotated mate


----------



## robbrunning (Aug 25, 2013)

Really nice!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Danny1 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > that makes me dizzzy
> ...


Now this is weird!

I wondered what you meant by that, as looking at the pics on my iPad (from which they were uploaded) they were completely OK and normal looking.

Just looking at this on my laptop and see what you mean - pics rotated and stretched.

I'll sort them out...

...done.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks great, so shiny!! 8)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Aww thanks TTchan - if I could just bottle and sell the elbow-grease that's gone into detailing it I'd be a millionaire! 
As it is, people are saying such nice things I feel like one already.


----------



## Tomreid (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks great! Looking at cleaning up my new car tomorrow. Will have to look out for what you've used!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

My first TT was a Coupe in Moro blue. As is obvious with yours, it's a nice colour to get a good shine on and loved the way it changed colour too, depending on the light, from Royal blue to Midnight blue.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Tomreid said:


> Looks great! Looking at cleaning up my new car tomorrow. Will have to look out for what you've used!


The trick is to get rid of all the scratches and swirls out of the top coat to leave a smooth surface to apply wax and sealer over.

The Scholl Concepts W09 has Carnuba wax and sealer compounds to it and was recommended to me by a mate who details for a living, but I think the real shine's come from the Gtechniq C2v3 - really is amazing, and weeks after detailing the car for Aitp the surface is still beading in the rain like I've just applied it. Wipe-on, leave a couple on minutes then wipe-off. Brilliant.

Good luck with your efforts.

http://spautopia.co.uk/scholl-concepts/ ... 0ml?page=8
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/gtechniq- ... 0bddcdf184


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

moro anis said:


> My first TT was a Coupe in Moro blue. As is obvious with yours, it's a nice colour to get a good shine on and loved the way it changed colour too, depending on the light, from Royal blue to Midnight blue.


Yes, Moro blue. I do like it (my third dark blue car), though sometimes dispair they do show the dirt quite a bit. Still, any excuse to give it a clean


----------

